# Petition in hand



## R Will (Jun 20, 2016)

I have been interested in Freemasonry for quite sometime now. After my grandfathers death I found out he was very active in his lodge and as a youth I remember being involved in a youth group that met in the same lodge. I have recently became close with a few brothers who are active Masons and asked for a petition. 
The issue I have is that I was arrested and found guilty of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest in 2012. I have not brought this up with the brothers I am close with. One brother has known me for years before my arrest but knows nothing about the matter. I understand an arrest can show a flaw in ones character. I believe my military service, volunteerism, college studies, and work ethics for the past 20 years is a better indicator of my true character. 

The question I have is an arrest record an automatic deal breaker when considering petitions? Also should I talk with the brothers willing to vouch for me before submitting my petition?


----------



## JJones (Jun 20, 2016)

You should talk to the brethren at the lodge you wish to petition. It's better to tell them now and be upfront about it. If they feel you aren't fit for the fraternity then it's better they learn now rather than later and the investigating committee should come across the records anyhow if they are being diligent.

It's not always an outright deal breaker, depending on your jurisdiction and the lodge you are petitioning.


----------



## king82 (Jun 20, 2016)

R Will said:


> I have been interested in Freemasonry for quite sometime now. After my grandfathers death I found out he was very active in his lodge and as a youth I remember being involved in a youth group that met in the same lodge. I have recently became close with a few brothers who are active Masons and asked for a petition.
> The issue I have is that I was arrested and found guilty of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest in 2012. I have not brought this up with the brothers I am close with. One brother has known me for years before my arrest but knows nothing about the matter. I understand an arrest can show a flaw in ones character. I believe my military service, volunteerism, college studies, and work ethics for the past 20 years is a better indicator of my true character.
> 
> The question I have is an arrest record an automatic deal breaker when considering petitions? Also should I talk with the brothers willing to vouch for me before submitting my petition?


In ky. Along as its not a felony. We got Bros arrested years ago. Past is past aslong as it isn't a felony. And it looks better to tell them up front b4 they find out.  Shows good character.


----------



## ChristopherNance (Jun 20, 2016)

Aye. The important thing is that you are up front about it. An investigation committee is always formed in lieu of new candidates and their job is to get a feel for whether or not the person is of good character and worthy to receive degrees in our order. If you have worked to develop yourself since that infraction, it will surely show during your interview. Afterall, it says alot about a man whom can admit to his mistakes.

If for some reason the Brothers do not think you are ready, it does not ban you from our order. Most jurisdictions allow one to reapply after a certain waiting period. Furthermore if either you or the lodge you petition decide that the fit isn't right, you can always search for a lodge that might be a better fit (with the waiting period mentioned before still being applicable).

In summary, don't fret the possibility of rejection. Be true and it will work out for the best.



Sent from my SM-S975L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 20, 2016)

R Will said:


> ...The issue I have is that I was arrested and found guilty of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest in 2012.



A 32 you probably should have known better, but it would not necessarily make me black ball you, trying to conceal it with an omission or lie on your application surely would. Disclose this arrest and conviction and explain its circumstances, even if not good, one would hope you would not do this again. I've seen men with this sort of thing initiated.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Jun 21, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## R Will (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the insight. I look forward to handing in my petition this weekend.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 21, 2016)

R Will said:


> Thanks everyone for the insight. I look forward to handing in my petition this weekend.


Every success !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2016)

king82 said:


> In ky. Along as its not a felony. We got Bros arrested years ago. Past is past aslong as it isn't a felony. And it looks better to tell them up front b4 they find out.  Shows good character.


Exactly, tell them up front. If you don't tell them and they find out for themselves this will look much worse to them than the offenses themselves.


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 2, 2016)

We've had two recently that had been arrested and explained the arrest on the petition and both are now master Mason's. Good luck to you, sir.


----------

